# Volkswagen Announces Pricing on the new 2012 Beetle



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced pricing for the 21st Century Beetle, the third generation of the classic "people's car”. The new Beetle will start at just $18,995, offering an agile, driver-oriented coupe that respects the Beetle's past yet looks to the future... 

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

> This will be the most fuel-efficient Beetle ever, with an expected highway estimate of 40 mpg.


 Pay no attention to every Beetle TDI that came before this one.


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice to see that the TDI is coming back in the Beetle. I might just be tempted to trade in my Jetta Cup Edition for one.....


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

MattRabbit said:


> Pay no attention to every Beetle TDI that came before this one.


 I think I read something about the method for rating fuel economy has changed. So this may actually be more efficient than the previous model despite the smaller number. 
eace:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

So unless I missed something (which is entirely possible), the next thing I get to whine about is getting price details for the optional features... After destination I have a starting price on the sport of $24,165. I read in another article that a spokesperson for VW claimed a fully optioned Beetle would come out around $29,000. 

I guess I can use my imagination on how the ~$5k will break down for Fender audio, leather seats, nav, sunroof, and DSG. All that doesn't sound so bad for an extra $5k! :thumbup: 

I'll take the sport with Fender audio, sunroof, and possibly leather seats, though the jury is still out on that one  ...  .......:laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

greenmonkey said:


> So unless I missed something (which is entirely possible), the next thing I get to whine about is getting price details for the optional features... After destination I have a starting price on the sport of $24,165. I read in another article that a spokesperson for VW claimed a fully optioned Beetle would come out around $29,000.
> 
> I guess I can use my imagination on how the ~$5k will break down for Fender audio, leather seats, nav, sunroof, and DSG. All that doesn't sound so bad for an extra $5k! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll take the sport with Fender audio, sunroof, and possibly leather seats, though the jury is still out on that one  ...  .......:laugh:


 My guesses: 
DSG: $1100 
Sunroof: $999 
Fender: $400 (I thought I read somewhere it will be a $400 option) 
Leather: $800 
Nav: $500 
19" wheels: $1000 

So, $24,165 plus the above = *$28964*


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

greenmonkey said:


> I think I read something about the method for rating fuel economy has changed. So this may actually be more efficient than the previous model despite the smaller number.
> eace:


 That's true, however the rating on a 10 year old beetle TDI at fueleconomy.gov is 35/44. 

A 10% drop isn't too bad, considering the new one has oodles more power. :thumbup:


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Unless I missed it, there was no mention of Navi.... Will it not be offered


----------



## Zaedrous (Sep 17, 2009)

Are they making a convertible version?


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

*Disappointing EPA fuel economy ratings*

I'd like to know the weight and aerodynamic efficiency of this new Beetle, and how much either of those factors is responsible for its notably lower fuel economy ratings compared to other VW models equipped with the same powertrains: 


*GAS* 

*2012 Beetle* 
2.0 TSI w/DSG 22 city/30 highway 

*2012 GTI * 
2.0 TSI w/DSG 24 city/33 highway 


*DIESEL* 

*2012 Beetle* 
2.0 TDI (transmission not specified) 40 highway 

*2011 Golf and Jetta (sedan)* 
2.0 TDI w/manual or DSG 30 city/42 highway 


Presumably it's largely the result of greater aerodynamic drag -- I think that's what accounted for the New Beetle's lower MPGs compared to the Golf in previous model years -- but I'd still like to see all the specs, including the new Beetle's curb weight.


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

Zaedrous said:


> Are they making a convertible version?


 Yes -- I believe a previous report indicated the convertible Beetle will be out a year after the hardtop debuts.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Typical that VWOA offers as base the not so fuel efficient straight 5 ...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Wessy said:


> Presumably it's largely the result of greater aerodynamic drag -- I think that's what accounted for the New Beetle's lower MPGs compared to the Golf in previous model years -- but I'd still like to see all the specs, including the new Beetle's curb weight.


 I think its a change in testing. 

GTI and Jetta are holdovers from 2010 and 2011.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

greenmonkey said:


> So unless I missed something (which is entirely possible), the next thing I get to whine about is getting price details for the optional features... After destination I have a starting price on the sport of $24,165. I read in another article that a spokesperson for VW claimed a fully optioned Beetle would come out around $29,000.
> 
> I guess I can use my imagination on how the ~$5k will break down for Fender audio, leather seats, nav, sunroof, and DSG. All that doesn't sound so bad for an extra $5k! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll take the sport with Fender audio, sunroof, and possibly leather seats, though the jury is still out on that one  ...  .......:laugh:


 I think I heard that the fully loaded Turbo model is nearly $2000 cheaper than the fully loaded GTI.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I think I heard that the fully loaded Turbo model is nearly $2000 cheaper than the fully loaded GTI.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think I heard that the fully loaded Turbo model is nearly $2000 cheaper than the fully loaded GTI.


VW is on a roll.

I predict the Passat will sell like gangbusters. Full MFD... IRS... soft touch surfaces for $20k.

This new Beetle will be a hit too... especially with current VW fans.

I would love to see a Beetle R. Maybe some GTD (sport) trims for Golf and the Beetle.

I was concerned for the future of the brand but now I am excited. :thumbup:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

XM_Rocks said:


> I was concerned for the future of the brand but now I am excited. :thumbup:


I'm still concerned. VW has bet the farm on the Jetta and Passat.

The Jetta is selling great, but in the first year the gains will be mostly early adopters. The Jetta has been slammed in the press, coming in a distant last in comparison reviews. The next year will be very important in the new Jetta's future.

The Passat has some great features and value at the price points, but the exterior styling is awful (also an area of severe attack by the press). Since VW does not have a rock solid reliability record and an absolutely abysmal dealer network (minus a few shining stars), after the early adopters get theirs, the general public may turn to less boring looking cars with better service histories. And if there are any big problems with the car or US manufacturer...it's over, like when Audis "accelerated on their own".

Every other VW model is a niche product in comparison.

We've had a Passat in our garage since 2/99, and have never had a problem or unscheduled service. I was looking forward to the new model, but if I ever get one it will be at least a couple of years down the road. No sunroof in manual cars is a deal breaker, followed closely by a pitifully boring front end and no gas 2.0t. A wagon probably won't happen. I'll probably buy an A4, but have to say that my neighbor's brand new Kia Optima (a manual trans model at $19k) with a Tire Rack wheel/tire package looks like a much better choice than any Passat less than $25k other than a TDI. It's beautiful inside and out, is quick (0-60 in about 7 sec.) handles very well, and gets almost 35mpg. And an _amazing_ warranty. Jeez, I never thought I'd be impressed by a Korean car over a "German Engineered"one.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

brian81 said:


> The Jetta has been slammed in the press, coming in a distant last in comparison reviews.


The comparos show how out of touch and bitchy the automotive press is.

They rail on VW for going away from upscale however they derided them for the past 10 years for costing to much. :screwy:

Their perception kept people out of dealerships.

I remember talking to someone that bought a Rav4... they never considered the Tiguan because they thought it would "cost to much". When I explained the 2.0T was standard its started making sense. VW has caught on to give the people a cheap entry level to squash price perception.

Back to the comparos... iirc Last week my Automobile Mag ranked a Jetta TDI 4th... an Elantra was rated 1st.

I am a big fan of Hyundai and Kia. 

An Elantra is a fine car... however they tested a limited at a sticker equal to the Jetta TDI.

I would bet if you picked a random sample of 10 regular Joes and let them loose with a one week test drive of Elantra Limited and a Jetta TDI the results would show what sales are showing.

Lets face it the old way wasn't working. Its nice for VW to get some volume lost cost cars... while still serving their base with the cars that will keep them coming back (GTI, Beetle, Touareg).



brian81 said:


> The Passat has some great features and value at the price points, but the exterior styling is awful (also an area of severe attack by the press).


To each his own I guess... I think the new Passat is understated and beautiful. Kind of reminds me of a small Phaeton.

I believe 20 years from now it will still look fresh, unlike other cars on the market that are edgy.

The B6 was a mess stylisticly IMO. Weird angles (below the windshield)... the dash was so flat.

I am also so happy the new Passat TDI will be offered in a 6MT! The TDI also starts


----------



## buster1967 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Did anyone else cancel their $495.00 when they found out of the Beetle R being produced for the states?*

I put my $495.00 down and was excited at the prospect of having the Blk Pearl Launch Edition 2.0L TSI, Turbo.....

but I cancelled the order when I saw the true possiblility of the Beetle R being produced and sold in the USA????

I made the mistake of buying the first loaded Turbo 1.8T back in 2000......then 1.5 years later they came out with Turbo S.?????

I won't make this mistake twice!!!!

I made my Turbo 1.8T into a Turbo R.....I've dumped over 20K into it and its about 300HP now!!!!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

buster1967 said:


> I put my $495.00 down and was excited at the prospect of having the Blk Pearl Launch Edition 2.0L TSI, Turbo.....
> 
> but I cancelled the order when I saw the true possiblility of the Beetle R being produced and sold in the USA????
> 
> ...


So couple things to consider...

A Beetle R is still not certain at this point. *IF* it got approved for our market, you also won't likely see it for another year. 

Just some more things to consider...


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

Hey Jamie,

I wonder if they have any secret body kits I can take pictures of in the parking lot again  and post them out here....

The TDI looks interesting (at least to me)... and the power will be about the same as I have now (1998 with mods..)

Could be fun!

Cheers,

Gary M


----------



## Wagon05 (Feb 7, 2005)

brian81 said:


> I'm still concerned. VW has bet the farm on the Jetta and Passat.
> 
> The Jetta is selling great, but in the first year the gains will be mostly early adopters. The Jetta has been slammed in the press, coming in a distant last in comparison reviews. The next year will be very important in the new Jetta's future.
> 
> ...


 We'll alert the media when you pull up in the Kia :laugh:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Wagon05 said:


> We'll alert the media when you pull up in the Kia :laugh:


 I said I was impressed by it..._not that I'd ever buy one_...:laugh:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Upper North....*

Let's see:

> Canadian pricing and trim levels!


----------

